# A look into a shrimproom, Taiwan Bee F1



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Great video with a lot of technical details. It is more geared toward Taiwan Bee's keeping but still a good watch and great to see what people from the other side of the world are doing.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The oxygen diffuser was cool. I wonder how to set up one of those?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I think the better question would be how much O2 should you have in a crs tank. Is it measured in ppm?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I think the better question would be how much O2 should you have in a crs tank. Is it measured in ppm?


I imagine it would be measured in ppm. I don't think you could have too much oxygen in any tank unless you're running Co2.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I was interested in getting or making something like that oxygenator but it's pretty expensive if you are setting up more than one or two tanks. Here is the DIY version if anyone is interested. Note if this leaks, you are in for some trouble.

I've never seen anyone local use them or anyone outside of Europe use these oxygenators though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sochting Mini Oxydator

$15, affordable! 

http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/

further description! 

http://www.oxydator.de/english/soechting_oxydators.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> Sochting Mini Oxydator
> 
> $15, affordable!
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's dangerous. Hydrogen peroxide is a shrimp killing agent. Despite all the things he's doing right to create the perfect environment for baby shrimp, this is one that I think he's doing it wrong.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The hydrogen peroxide isn't directly in contact though and produces a reaction that takes (2)H2O2 and converts it into O2 + (2)H2O

It was explained a bit more on TPT here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...nging-young-taiwan-bees-f1-2.html#post1875099

These were big a while ago in aquarium keeping, fell out (like UGF's and other things) but are making a comeback. In Europe where they get hot conditions, adding extra Oxygen to the water helps and apparently others are finding good success with TB's with it, so I doubt this guy would risk tanks full of TB's on something that kills shrimp.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The mini one which cost 15 is back-ordered and I doubt they will restock. I will go with the out of tank DIY version if I set one up as the hydrogen peroxide does concern me as well.










From the diagrams and specs, it looks either a ceramic or even just a bell diffuser. When the ceramic piece clogs, I'm afraid the pressure from the o2 will pop it and if its a bell diffuser than if I accidentally tip it....

Looking forward this as its just like DIY co2


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am still searching  ...

on the other hand, the power house media in Singapore online shop sell for $62 (cdn) for 1L

It's still pretty expensive! 

http://www.gcshop-sg.com/product_vi...=&bid=-1&gid=0&cid=-1&stxt=oxy&nipp=30&stm=-1

UK store got them

$11 Euro

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/technic_and_accessories/oxygen/81512


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

If you add O2 will it cause a ph swing? Maybe we should test the water's o2 level first before deciding whether or not we need more.

This sounds like one of those situations where the risk out weights the benefits.
And I'm pretty certain most big name asian breeders don't use this technique, like benibachi. This just position a spray bar the length of the tank 5" above the water line.

One thing that peaked my curiousity though was the fact we use air pumps in our tanks. Well air consists of oxygen and nitrogen. Would the nitrogen creat a negative effect to the water?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> If you add O2 will it cause a ph swing? Maybe we should test the water's o2 level first before deciding whether or not we need more.
> 
> This sounds like one of those situations where the risk out weights the benefits.
> And I'm pretty certain most big name asian breeders don't use this technique, like benibachi. This just position a spray bar the length of the tank 5" above the water line.
> ...


Running an air stone doesn't add air to the tank, it simply force surface agitation (same as the spray bars positioned above the tank 5") and surface agitation forces the water to exchange gasses. We do some get some of the other gases naturally exchanged as well like Nitrogen, CO2, etc into the water. I don't think it's harmful as this is the same thing that happens in nature with wind, waves, streams, waterfalls, rainfall, etc. Also why pH lowers a bit usually when open water sits and you run an air stone in your water change water, some CO2 is exchanged and causes the pH to lower. Also, why some water that is naturally high in CO2 will raise in pH, because the CO2 will off gas as the water sits. That's why it's always good to leave whatever water you use for water change to sit with an airstone, so it will equalize up/down with the gases to the atmosphere and should roughly match your tank water (added CO2, active substrate, crushed coral, etc aside).

Running something like this device is the same as running CO2 and running a difusser, I don't think you want agitation as it will lower the O2 levels as it exchanges from the surface movement. The idea of these things is to increase O2 in the water. It would neat to get an O2 test kit and test with and without one of these to see how well it works.

I think they may be used a bit by small breeders overseas where heat is an issue as well. The amount of O2 goes down the warmer water is and the warmer water is, the more bacteria get active and use more O2 and thus lowering it even more.

My theory of it anyways. lol.


----------

